# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Ενδιαφέροντα Ιστορικά Links

## Marabou

*Δημοσιέυστε εδώ Ενδιαφέροντα Links σχετικά με Ιστορικά θέματα*

Το παρακάτω Link είναι για τη σελίδα των Εκπαιδευτηρίων Γείτονα, όπου έχει αναρτηθεί μία ενδιαφέρουσα Ιστορική αναδρομή της Ελληνικής Ναυσιπλοΐας:

http://www.geitonas-school.gr/naftiki/naftiki_index.htm

----------


## efouskayak

http://www.geocities.com/sfetel/gr/ships_g.htm

 :roll:

----------


## xara

Δείτε κι αυτό για τα πλοία του Σαρωνικού:
http://www.koutouzis.gr/ploia.htm

----------


## george_kerkyra

http://www.matia.gr/library/ebook03_19/002.html

----------

